# Changing What I Think Is A Factory Mistake



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

It really should be both top and bottom. It is getting to that time of year when we hear about all the bees clustering under the single scree. Boards....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am not a SBB fan. This one had mini wax moth larvae cocoons stuck between the mesh and wood on the bottom. A double screen would add to the inaccessible debris stuck between the screens.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

I haven't seen one with the screen on the bottom like that before. Interesting.


----------



## johnsof (Oct 14, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> I haven't seen one with the screen on the bottom like that before. Interesting.


His idea is that winter's dead bees can pile up on the screen without blocking the entrance - basically it's a sump. I personally like to just stick a piece of bent wire in to scoop out the dead bees every once in a while but there isn't really anything wrong with the concept.
One good trick with the screened bottom board is to put a piece of pegboard underneath when the weather is cold; this reduces the open area without completely blocking the bottom. I do see a lot of condensation on the interior walls during our really cool weather and I could suppose that the extra ventilation helps although you can argue that the bottom is mostly blocked with dead bees anyway.


----------

